# paddlefish



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Locked both tags today before 9:00 a.m.
It started out looking real slow, just like Saturday. Only Eric's boat and one other on the river this morning. Wind was down and the temp was comfortable. Took four shots and made two of them count.
Weighed them at 34.6, and a 26.7.
I'm happy to get it done on one tank of gas. I'll still be up next weekend trying to put some friends on fish.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice fish :beer:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That is cool, are they generally right on the surface or can you see them a bit deeper?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Probably the hardest fish to shoot with bow and arrow. You wait and will have about a second to get on target and fire. They generally roll on top real quick,..sometimes you'll see them breach clear out of the water straight up!
Pretty neat fish.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

good shootin whisker id love to tag one of those one day


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats!! Do you have to report those fish like you do hear in ND? When you get one in ND you have to call and bring it to the cleaning station and they take the eggs and you get a little chunk of meat back. I am just wondering how it works in your neck of the woods?

thanks.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun. Those are some sweet fish. I have heard of guys snagging them but never shooting them. I bet they pull like there is not tommorow. Do you ever have much trouble with them pulling off? Also what is the biggest one you have ever got?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

You've got to play them quite a bit. I have shot bigger carp (a couple 35# bigheads, and a 48# grass carp), but all of them get a little "angry" when you put a stick in them. :lol: You have to apply each year, and be lucky enough in the drawing to get a tag. This year ther were extra tags and I was lucky enough to get in on the extras. With the point system as it stands now, I may not get drawn for 3 years. Every year you have to apply and when you are denied, you get a "preferance point" which is supposed to move you up the list. I'm pretty happy to have nailed a couple.


----------

